

Pastebin for debugging javascript / html / css - daleharvey
http://pastebin.me/

======
daleharvey
I put this up a while ago but recently did an update so you can live preview
your code.

people have been posting some really cool things in it recently

<http://pastebin.me/8c1380ade220896f88387af0dcc588c2> (you have to wait a
while, its pretty resource intensive)

